#  -  .. UA1DZ

## ua3pno

2009  - 5   14.00  02.00 UT 6   -  .. UA1DZ. 
         -  .. UA1DZ.
  ,  ,    ,      .  http://www.tularadio.ru  .         !

73.
. -  .. UA1DZ

----------

